# Treadle Engine Fred



## Davyboy (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all. Had an idea for a finger engine. It's taking shape nicely. Here's a photo of the pieces. 2" aluminum angle, 2-1/8" X 1/2" flywheels. Delrin bushings for crank bearings.







The crankshaft is built up loosely following Bogstandard's tutorial posted in December. I used 5/16" and 1/4" keystock, 5/32" CR shaft, pinned together with 1/16" roll pins. Photo is on the first fit-up assembly.






Here's a photo after milling the frames and treadle. One flywheel removed for clarity. Lots of polishing left to do.






For my first assembly, I super-glued the flywheels to the shaft, they held pretty good. I'm thinking on sticking with it  for permanent. My flywheels seem to be 416 Stainless, as it's magnetic and it sure ain't mild! Had a he** of a time turning them, don't want to think about detailing and / or tapping.
Well that's it so far, only took 7 weeks to get here, Will have pics when finished.

Davyboy


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 29, 2008)

Davy,

It's looking good so far. I am really digging on the frame!

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks Great!! I'm digging that frame also:O) Keep us posted on your progress. 

Wes


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 30, 2008)

Davy,

The use of angle for the frames is a great idea and offers lots of possibilities too!!! Nice job.

Heres one I did a while back but not nearly as "curvy." I am still hoping to put a vertical cylinder on extension arms above the treadle and turn it into a powered version also.


----------



## Davyboy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for the encouragement. The CNC at work helped with the curvy frames. When I get my own mill, then I gotta use a rotary table. There is so much room for artistic expression in this hobby. I like the way wlindiii used the brass for contrast on his fine piece  . 
 I've got a couple pieces polished with 400 grit, want to go at least to 800. I'm starting to wonder how she'd look with a good thick coat of paint  . Or maybe this shape could be built up to look like castings....Maybe try that one later.


----------



## b.lindsey (Feb 2, 2008)

Dave,

The polishing is already looking good...its a lot of time consuming work I know but with those beautiful side frames I vote for polishing instead of paint...easy to say since its your effort ;D Please do keep the pics coming.

Bill


----------

